
U.S. Officials Caved on Hiroshima as Well as H-bomb - ethana
http://fpif.org/top-u-s-officials-caved-on-hiroshima-as-well-as-h-bomb/
======
dekhn
At least "one statement in the first paragraph is known to be false: . It
seems as if the Japanese command, inured to all the bombing it had already
received by the United States before Hiroshima and Nagasaki was, instead,
prompted to surrender because Russia invaded Manchuria, China, not far from
Japan."

Hiroshima bomb was dropped Aug 6 while the Russians invaded Manchuria ( _in
response to Hiroshima_ ) on the 9th. Although the invasion was planned in
advance, Russia waited until after the bomb was dropped to declare war on
Japan.

It's also documented that the military leadership continued to refuse to
surrender and the emperor of Japan finally overrode them.

It's also to be noted that Stimson took a hard line and refused to let Kyoto
bomb and the target selection committee took their job very seriously and
appreciated the gravity of their decision.

I have no other comments on the article except to say that if the first
paragraph has a flawed premise, it typically means the whole article is not
correct.

